# So I bought a smoker... Suggestions for the basics?



## tkh329 (Mar 14, 2012)

Amazon had one of the Masterbuilt 40" electric smokers on sale and I couldn't resist. I know it's not a green egg or offset smoker but I like easy.

Any suggestions for the basics to get me started? Favorite rubs? Tips on which chips for which flavors? Any common mistakes?

Thanks and happy thanksgiving!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rammer Jammer (Oct 1, 2007)

Always good to start with pork butt for your first. Cheap, easy and hard to mess up. I use Bad Byron's butt rub on mine and it turns out great. I like the sweet woods (apple, cherry, etc), but any of it works - mesquite, hickory, etc. Post pics as you go and have fun. :thumbsup:

oh..........season your smoker first! :thumbup:


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

You will like it. I have used electric smokers for couple of years now. you also might like to order a maverick thermometer with remote sensor. I put on what ever insert the sensors and go watch tv or do whatever. I use brines for big pieces of meat or chickens and turkeys. I use Byrons Butt Rub when I take it out of the brine and wash it off then apply rub. Lots of information by a lot of better smokers than I on here I am sure some others will chime in.


----------



## jigslinger (Sep 30, 2007)

I love mine. Do a search on youtube for Masterbuilt recipes and you'll find a lot of help there.


----------



## RMS (Dec 9, 2008)

Amazingribs.com


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

Brine all your poultry the bigger the pieces the longer the brine period up to 24 hours, good brine recipes can be found on-line. Bad Byron s is hard to beat, I like to add a little more brown sugar or cayenne depending on what mood I'm in. A great first choice to smoke is whole, skin on, chicken leg quarters. Brine them for 8-12 hours then pat them dry and rub them and let them sit overnight. Like was mentioned before, you want a remote read thermometer, put the probe in the thickest part of the fattest thigh and put the meat in the smoker at about 275-310 degrees, pull them when the internal temperature reaches 170. These will be a big hit. Good luck and take some pictures.


----------



## rr41mag (Sep 28, 2014)

http://bbqpitboys.com/


----------



## 16983 (Sep 12, 2011)

Break a bunch of wings down, 1st joint and 2nd joint, brine them then toss them with Franks Hot Sauce. You won't be sorry.


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

X2 on the brine, also, cut a couple briskets in half and freeze all but one half. cook them one at a time till you find a recipe you like. won't mess up so much meat that way, and really, most families won't eat more than 1/2 a brisket at a time anyway. beer butt chicken is always a hit also.
check out smoking meat forum.


----------

